# media makeup adelaide-brushes



## tana2210 (Jul 1, 2009)

hi girls,
has anyone bought brushes from mm?
i looked on the website they dont appear branded but are pretty expensive so just wondering on the quality.
They have a few interesting shaped brushes i think i might buy..


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm starting up at MM in 2 weeks time, so I'll be able to give feedback then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sorry it can't be sooner tho.


----------



## tana2210 (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks ill wait with anticipation!!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 1, 2009)

They are MUFE brushes!  I have a few and they are excellent quality.


----------

